# ήλος και ήλωση (ιατρική)



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

Η ήλωση
Ο ήλος

*Ήλωση* λέγεται η επέμβαση στην οποία ένα σπασμένο οστό (κυρίως το μηριαίο ή η κνήμη) αποκαθίσταται με την εισαγωγή ενδομυελικά (κοινώς: Στο εσωτερικό του οστού) ενός κυλινδρικού κομματιού μετάλλου, από ειδικό αμαγνητικό κράμα που λέγεται *ήλος*. Αυτό ουσιαστικά φέρνει το οστό «στα ίσια του» κι εξασφαλίζει ότι θα παραμείνει στην σωστή θέση καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της πώρωσης. Σε άλλη περίπτωση θα χρειάζονταν ατελείωτοι μήνες στον γύψο, με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα. Συνήθως δε, το μέταλλο αυτό στερεώνεται με ειδικές για τον σκοπό αυτό βίδες, οι οποίες διαπερνούν το οστό από κοινού με το μέταλλο. Κανονικά οι βίδες αυτές είναι που θα έπρεπε να λέγονται ήλοι, ωστόσο φαίνεται έχει επικρατήσει να αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το στέλεχος.

Στα αγγλικά ο ήλος καλείται *Intramedullary rod*, και οι βίδες locking nails. 

Μερικές εικόνες ενδεικτικά (προσοχή, ελαφρώς graphic content): 

http://www.bysyguke.com/image/143.gif 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/2331205416_a137a27dbb.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/1ok4lj.jpg
http://findlaw.doereport.com/imagescooked/5449W.jpg

Επίσης, ο ήλος μπορεί να «γωνιάσει», δηλαδή αν από κακή προσαρμογή ή υπερβολική φόρτιση (μεγάλο βάρος) πάρει κάποια γωνία, κοινώς, να λυγίσει. Το ρήμα που χρησιμοποιείται όμως είναι «γωνιάζω» που προσωπικά δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.

Σε θρησκευτικό περιεχόμενο υπάρχει κι η φράση «*επί τον τύπον των ήλων*», που αποδίδεται στον απόστολο Θωμά: «εάν μη ίδω εν ταις χερσίν αυτού τον τύπον των ήλων και βάλω τον δάκτυλόν μου εις τον τύπον των ήλων» (Ιωάνν. 20, 25), κι υποτίθεται χρησιμοποιείται ή έστω χρησιμοποιούνταν στο παρελθόν αυτούσια για να δείξει το δύσπιστο άτομο, πλην δεν το έχω ακούσει ή συναντήσει πουθενά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Τη σημασία αυτή της λ. _ήλος _τη λημματογραφεί το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) αλλά όχι το ΛΚΝ.
Την παρόμοιου αντικειμένου σημασία της λ. _λάμα _δεν τη λημματογραφεί κανένα τους.
Περαιτέρω επεξήγηση της ήλωσης (και διαφορά της απ' τις λάμες): http://www.oife.org/info/countries/greece/rodding-gr.html.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

πολύ ενδιαφέρον το λινκ, και πολύ τρομακτική η ακτινογραφία, επιβεβαίωση του αξιώματος «σκέψου τουλάχιστον ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα»...


----------



## Earion (Aug 3, 2012)

επί τον τύπον των ήλων


----------

